# Mezclador (Mixer) UHF



## zonaelectronica (Abr 29, 2008)

Donde encuentro el circuito para hacer un mesclador (mixer) para unir 2 señales UHF provenientes de 2 antenas aparte a un solo cable.


----------



## MaMu (May 6, 2008)

Para que hacerlo? mixer UHF en un splitter no se consigue? No se caracterizan por ser elementos caros.


----------

